# IconicPhotos.co.uk - My Online Gallery



## IconicPhotosUK (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello

I have spent a few weeks designing and then developing my personal gallery to focus on selling my London prints. The site is www.iconicphotos.co.uk, if you could take a look and give me your opinion that would be great. 

Many Thanks
Oliver


----------



## EONOnly (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice layout - clean and simple. You have some great images on your site. Selling prints is not easy, but I hope you'll manage 

Take care!


----------

